# IUI with clomid



## Candy76 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi ladies,

We had our follow up. No answers, really - as expected.

I asked if they did natural IUI and they said - Yes, we can give you IUI with clomid. - Any idea what exactly this means?! Doesn't sound particularly natural to me.

How often do you have to go for scans? - I liked the sound of nat IUI assuming it didn't involve many appointments, so I thought it might be easier to pretend we can have a normal life.
Have anyone of you ever overstimulated on it? - I got 3 follicles on 37.5 Gonal F.
Do I have to chart my cycle? - I am already measuring temperature and playing around with pee sticks to get a feel for it.

I remember reading that some people have quite bad side effects.

It will be some time until they can schedule us in. So no rush.
I feel a bit like we are trying to get through as many different variations of tx as possible.  

Thanks for reading!


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi Candy. I had 3 IUI's with clomid. I took it between day 2 & 6 (1 pill a day), a scan at day 10, then ov sticks til surge, 2 insems. Clomid gave me quite nasty headaches but only for the days I took it. It just makes you ovulate, the most follies I got was 3. Hope this helps & best of luck! Xxx


----------



## Candy76 (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Welshginge, this sounds all right.


----------



## sophia_snail (Nov 7, 2010)

My experience with clomid has been very similar - (Day 2 - 6 of cycle, then scan on day 14 because I have a very long cycle) then using a ovulation kit to find out when to have the insemination. I didn't get any side effects at all!


----------



## tinki (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi candy, I have nothing to offer here but I just wanted to say how pleased I am that you are thinking of a way forward, will be sending good luck vibes your way  
And I love your comment about trying as many different Tx as possible bless you x


----------



## Candy76 (Feb 19, 2011)

Sophia, thanks for sharing your experience! Good to hear there can be drugs without side effects.

Tinki, your thoughts are much appreciated. Nat IUI is about as much as we both can cope with right now. And of course, I am secretly hoping that with less pressure we might be lucky.


----------



## borderbound (Jun 30, 2012)

We're about to start the same process this month. Also hoping to be lucky. Just waiting for my period to come so I can start on the clomid. 

How are you two getting on ?


----------

